# ?? Aerangis or Neofinetia in a viv



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anybody have any experience with _Aerengis_ or _Neofinetia_ in a humid viv? It seems like most of the species might do better in conditions somewhat drier than most vivs and with a drier winter. Is that right? Would I get very good blooming do you think in a humid viv with pretty steady conditions?

I wonder about other ideas for plants with similar growth habits(?). I want to use something with a monopodial habit and pretty compact or pendant flower spikes. Can you suggest anything else?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I've seen both used before. The common Aerangis (biloba, mystacidii, hyaloides, maybe luteoabla v. rhodosticta...though that one has always been tough for me) should do fine as long as there is air movement in the tank. Neofinetia prefers cool, drier winters to bloom well. 

Other suggestions are as follows:

Haraella odorata
most Gastrochilus spp. 
Chroniochilus virescens
some Thrixspermum spp. 

There are many more obscure, Asian Vandaceous genera that fits what you're looking for. These are just what I can come with off the top of my head.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know about those you mentioned, but I would recommend _Podangis dactyloceras_. It fits your description perfectly and the flowers seems to last pretty long.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Gastorchilus for me are extremely reliable viv orchids. 
I wouldn't risk a Neofenetia


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I didn't even think about Podangis. It would work well and has neat flowers and growth habit.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

My Neofinetia grow well in my humid viv but I only have it in there during summer. Where I live the summers are TOO dry and hot so the plant suffers unless it's in the viv. The rest of the year I keep it outside of the viv


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Interested in Aerangis time ago, I learned that it is quite difficult to grow fhis orchids (especially my favorites, A. fastuosa and A. punctata).


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I had aerangis kotschyana in a viv for over a year. Placed high up right in front of a vent. It did well but never bloomed. I moved it to another viv and it didn't do so well. This is one if my favorite orchids.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for these tips you guys.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Devin ba-bee: I have no experience with Neofinetia, but I gots plenty with other angraecoids (Aerangis, Angraecum, Amesiella sp.) For unlike the girly-man orchids favored by you dendro guys (and dendrobroads), these genera contain several species much more suited to the conditions I grow in--warm to actually hot. These are not yer montane pleurothallids that need "intermediate" (moderate to warm days, cool nights).
I was hipped to these by Darren of Mountain Orchids back in 2000, and they are definitely the best orchids for warm tanks. Very few neotropical forms though--mostly Africa, Madagascar, some SE Asia.

Alas, they are slow, and slow to propagate, so they are usually rather expensive...

Let's get busy:
1) They are usually very slow growers;
2) Seasonal bloomers;
3) I do place a little NZ sphagnum over the roots and tie with monofilament line;
4) Many believe that angraecoids should be mounted on cork and never tree fern. I asked Andy, and he believes this is because some people fertilize too much, and the tree fern accumulates too much of the salts. As such, good water quality and do NOT try to rush these with too much food!
5) But do feed with an epiphyte fertilizer (no urea-based nitrogen) at half-strength, do not feed in Winter. I use and recommend Dynagro, as it is also animal safe (If you don't feed at all, they will grow even more slowly. It would be like raising a kid...)
6) Keep moist, drier in Winter;
7) Moving air--a small fan helps but not on  the plants;
8) Temps:
Spring, Fall--75-80 day; 68-74 night
Summer--80-89 day, 70-78 night
Winter--70-75 day, 64-68 night (and to repeat, drier--I also do not use the fan in Winter).

Now, that's rather warm for orchids, ain't it?  Btw, no need to be precise, these are parameters. My boyz came through the July NYC heat waves just fine, thanks (High 80s-low 90s _in the tanks_ from July 4-10 and 14-20). 

9) Many angraecoids tolerate small herps quite well, and some tree frogs actually seem to like them;
10) One more thing: they're slow

Think of it this way: You know the right way to grow healthy, forest (i.e., green) tillandsias? This works for angraecoids. 

Hope this helps. Lemme know if you have questions. Any other angraecoid growers wanna chime in? 

P. S.
I presently grow:

_Angraecum distichum
Aerangis fastuosa_

Next will be _Angraecum didieri_, which should be a bit easier than the other two!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Addendum:*

Did you say vandaceous?? How's about:

_Aerangis biloba
Angraecum didieri
Chroniochilus virescens
Haraella retrocalla _(I found this plant more difficult than any angraecoid, probably more of a true intermediate grower)
_Sedirea japonica _(A bit bigger than the other guys listed; never grew this one, but many people I trust swear that it is virtually idiot-proof) 
_Trichoglottis pusilla _(Mount this one under good light)

I would stay away from cute lil' _Schoenorchis fragrans_, as it seems that it is just a naturally short-lived plant...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree. My two Schoenorchis fragrans are dead in a few weeks in my vivs last September. Sedirea (Aerides) japonica is very hard: great for viv, IMO.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for these additional suggestions!

How big did your _S. japonica_ grow? How wide is the foliage? I see some pictures online that look like plants almost a foot wide.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Crappy pics, but they can give you an idea of how big they are. I do not know the age of this plants and the final dimensions. Because of the heat of these days the orchid has lost leaves, but the roots are green.
I think you know this site: http://www.orchidspecies.com/sedireaaponica.htm.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I was out shopping today and picked up a Sedirea japonica. I am trying to decide where to use it. Does anybody else have experience with the eventual size of this plant?

Does anybody have any long-term experience with Angraecum didieri in a viv?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I've been wanting to try these for a long time, but the money always seems to go somewhere else... or isn't there to begin with 

I look forward to seeing how it works out if you try them


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sederia japonica is good in a brighter spot in a viv. Very hardy and relaible


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Sederia japonica is good in a brighter spot in a viv. Very hardy and relaible


Have you grown it yourself? How big did it end up getting to be?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Still growing. I had one in an old viv that got about the size of the palm of my hand


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks.

**


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Have you grown it yourself? How big did it end up getting to be?


I have a first bloom seedling outdoors that has a ~6" leafspan.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a quick reference list just for me...

_Rodriguezia venusta
Maxillaria sophronitis 
Cischweinfia pusilla
Chiloschista segawai_


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

How about Cleisocentron merrillianum or gokusingii? I think you and I, and/or someone and you talked about that one before, here and on orchid board or somewhere else. 

It is pretty cool...
I've had 2, one lasted a year in viv the other lasted 2 years. The last one bloomed once and in the end I think it was my own fault it died. I futzed with it to much and didn't let its roots get enough air and finally things changed enough in the viv they rotted. 

But I think it is kinda similar to neofinetia (Vandaceous(ish) ), and I think if it can last a year or 2 in the viv of someone who is an orchid noob, someone else could do much better with it.










I will eventually try again, if I can find it and have the money


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Gastorchilus japonicus and several other Gastrochilus make great viv candidates


----------

